# I love you Floss x



## FlossLeelaLolly (Nov 5, 2014)

This morning we had to let our beautiful Floss go to sleep for the last time. 
She had used up a few of her nine lives after shocking the vet when it turned out what we thought was a mouth tumour was just inflammation, she was an absolute angel letting me inject her when we found out she had diabetes and she's been so brave the last few days after the vet diagnosed an enlarged heart and fluid on her lungs and then losing the use of her legs, her heart was starting to give up and she was ready to go. 
She had her paw on my finger as she went just how she does when falling asleep with me.
16 years together now gone so fast. 
My heart will break forever and I will run to you at the Bridge sweet girl xxxxx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. 
Run free at the bridge beautiful Floss, knowing you were truly loved.:001_wub:


We lost our Flossie when she was 18yrs, so know just how you feel, its so sad when they have to leave us.
I hope you can take comfort in knowing she had a long and happy life with you, and knew real love.
Take care.xx


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

I understand exactly how you are feeling as we had to have our Tiggy put to sleep on the 25th March, 2015. She was almost 19 years of age and had been an absolute joy.
You will get good days and bad days initially, but try to take comfort in the knowledge you loved your cat and did everything you could for her.

Such a beautiful girl, your Floss, so sweet. I am so sorry for your loss. We love our animals and it is almost unbearable when we have to part with them xx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bless her...beautiful puss puss. 
R.I.P. Floss darling. xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bless you Floss, sweet dreams.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I am deeply sorry for your loss


----------



## FlossLeelaLolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Missing you so much Flossy xxx


----------



## Bluey1972 (Dec 22, 2014)

So sorry you had to say goodbye to little Floss. What a lovely name. I know exactly how you're feeling and it's so painful. Sending you hugs x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Floss - I am sure you gave her the most wonderful life xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Got to the bit where she had her paw on your finger, and burst into tears. So very very sad. RIP little one x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry for your sad loss. 

Sleep peacefully beautiful Floss xxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear your sad news.

Even though we know they had the best life we could have given them,the feelings of loss are so strong and the wishing for "just one more day"

I have lost 2 dogs and 2 of our cats in the last few years,all 15 and I still cry when something triggers a memory.

You are in my thoughts and prayers . 
Run free Floss,no more pain.
Maureen


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

(((Hugs)) sorry for your loss. RIP Floss, run free over rainbow bridge.


----------



## FlossLeelaLolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Sad day today 
We collected your ashes from the vet this morning 
I've put you in your favourite spot on the kitchen window sill
I miss you so much xxx


----------



## Bluey1972 (Dec 22, 2014)

I too collected my boy's ashes this week and he is also sitting on his window sill. Sending hugs your way as I know how you're feeling x


----------



## FlossLeelaLolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Bluey1972 said:


> I too collected my boy's ashes this week and he is also sitting on his window sill. Sending hugs your way as I know how you're feeling x


Thank you x and hugs to you too, its such a hard time x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for you, and Bluey, losing our pets is one if the hardest things in life. I lost three in the space of 10 months a while back and I thought my heart would never mend. Time is a great healer and we must be thankful that, though their lives were short, we were lucky to have shared that time with them and been their friend. Bless you and RIP furry angels.









.


----------

